# Lost at sea



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Went out early on Pensacola Beach yesterday and had some luck, some good some bad! After one pompano and a couple of catfish I had just sat down after checking the baits and saw that my number 4 rod was not there. The sand spike was on the beach and the rod and reel nowhere in sight. I waded out and looked in the surf but no luck. If anyone finds a surf rod with a Penn 750 SS reel, you know where it came from. I don't think I had the drag set too hard, so I wonder what could have knocked it down and dragged it out so fast. Any ideas?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

sting ray. I've had that happen to me twice. grab another rod and start casting and walking down the beach in the direction of the current you will snag the line of the lost rod fairly quick.They don't go that far.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to hear that I agree a ray. Hope you get it back but >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Let me guess, PVC sand spike? Those don't hold near as well as the aluminum ones with a foot pad to push them deep into the sand. Bummer for sure.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

69Viking said:


> Let me guess, PVC sand spike? Those don't hold near as well as the aluminum ones with a foot pad to push them deep into the sand. Bummer for sure.


Yep, PVC. Where could one get an aluminum one?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Has happened to me twice. First time looked up and saw it skipping the waves out to sea. Next time it happened I ran after it and was able to jump on it. Started cranking it in but line broke, never saw what it was. Just last week I looked up from raking and pole laying in sand. Reeled it in and big ray. I try to remember to loosen my drag but learned the hard way


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Breeze46 said:


> Yep, PVC. Where could one get an aluminum one?


I made mine.

I got 4 + foot pieces of 1/8 x 1 1/2 inch aluminum L angle. 

I cut the point back 4-5 inches to make a wicked point. (easy to get into really hard sand)

I put about 20 inches of 1 1/2 PVC at the top (off the end 6 inches or so) and either use SS hose clamps or the last ones I made with those great ol big strip ties. 

I also heated the end of the pvc with a torch and used an old coke bottle to flare the end. And I drilled a hole at the bottom of the pvc and put an I bolt through it and the L angle. I did not make them adjustable but the long rods do not go all the way down to the reel. 

They are pretty bad a** I should take some pictures of them. They cost less than $20 to make. I did go to a fab shop to get the aluminum. (way cheaper than Lowes) I made 5 spikes and I added 4 brackets to my CPI beach cart to hold the spikes just like rods. I should take some pics of that too.
The cheap aluminum ones will bend if your trying to put them into really hard sand

I don't have a $500 surf rod but I got a couple that are half that and with a reel you can get up there pretty quick. I ain't putting no surf rod of mine in a $6 pvc sand spike I bought at a convenience store.

These things work really good. They are a bit over engineered but they are fairly light and very durable. That is really hard sand there in TX.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never had a problem with PVC rod holders. You just have to make them long enough to get them down in the sand a good ways and make sure your drag is loose.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just set the PVC as far down as I can, and loosen the drag a bit...never lost a set yet.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My pvc is 5'. I put it down about 2' and my drag is only tight enough to keep the surf from pulling it out. I've had big whiting pull my drag. Just tighten it up when you get a fish on.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Breeze46 said:


> Yep, PVC. Where could one get an aluminum one?


I got some cheap aluminum ones from Walmart. If you go online and order it, it should be a couple of bucks cheaper than ringing it up in store.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

johnf said:


> My pvc is 5'. I put it down about 2' ....


Made my new ones that length. I also have a _big_ rubber mallet _(harbor freight - 3 bucks - and it's light)_ in my surf-fishing box to pound 'em in.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Made my new ones that length. I also have a _big_ rubber mallet _(harbor freight - 3 bucks - and it's light)_ in my surf-fishing box to pound 'em in.



I use a mallet also.... If you drive it in about 18" or so, then put your hand over the top to seal it and pull it back out, it will remove a Plug of sand that will make it easier to drive it as far as you want to.


I like the Idea about Flaring the opening with Heat and a Coke bottle...


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Snagged Line said:


> I use a mallet also.... If you drive it in about 18" or so, then put your hand over the top to seal it and pull it back out, it will remove a Plug of sand that will make it easier to drive it as far as you want to.
> 
> 
> I like the Idea about Flaring the opening with Heat and a Coke bottle...


I got that idea from the North Carolina boys.............not a bad idea.

The NC guys say it is BAD mojo to drive your stakes in with a mallet and it scares the fish................................
I don't know I'm just relaying the information. Sand does conduct vibration and sound very well.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

DANTheJDMan said:


> ... The NC guys say it is BAD mojo to drive your stakes in with a mallet and it scares the fish................................
> 
> I don't know I'm just relaying the information. Sand does conduct vibration and sound very well.


Well, the Mississippi boys say it's GOOD mojo. Wakes 'em up!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a rubber mallet to drive my PVC spikes in. I unfortunately HAVE lost rods to mostly large Reds before I started doing this, but not one since!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> I use a mallet also.... If you drive it in about 18" or so, then put your hand over the top to seal it and pull it back out, it will remove a Plug of sand that will make it easier to drive it as far as you want to.
> 
> 
> I like the Idea about Flaring the opening with Heat and a Coke bottle...


Do that too.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

I made some large PVC and used beer bottle to flare. I got instructions on how to from a Destin guy after internet search. Work wonderful and making more this week


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

I use 5' pvc and use a shovel to dig out a 2'~ hole for them to go in. I have had my shark lines on these for over 3 years now and have even forgot to set the drag and had something pulling 30# (roughly) for a good 15 seconds before I could get to it.


----------

